# [SOLVED] Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21



## AMK1

Hi, 

I saw this problem listed, but My issue is a bit different and the previous solution didn't work for me. 

Please forgive me if any of my posts offend, as I am new to this site. I don't intend to be rude, but my ignorace may anger some. Also forgive the length of the post, I wish to be thorough as to avoid getting possible solutions that I have already tried or are not relavent.

I recently had some repairs done on my computer which involved reformatting my hard drive and when I got it back started having trouble accessing some internet sites. Unlike the previous person's post with this issue i can still access the internet and 95% of sites, but a select (and seemingly random) few give the IE cannot access website error. When I run the networking Diagnostics for Windows XP get the following error:

Check the Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)

The only firewalls I know of on my computer are Windows and my router (both of which I have disabled) i have also tried Firefox and it craps out at the same exact sites.

In addition to selected sites, some third party programs are having trouble accessing the internet. This includes Nortons Installer (I haven't been able to install my antivirus yet because of this error) and I haven't been abble to register Microsoft office after I installed because it cannot access the internet for ID Key Verification.

I have tried turning off all LAN proxy settings, and power cycling my modem and router, as those were two possible solutions to this problem that other people used. Neither worked.

There is a fair chance that my computer was connected to the internet through another computer when it was being fixed. If this matters.

I am runnign Windows XP and IE 8. Like I said, it also doesn't work on firefox so I think the browser is not an issue.

I can provide any requested information.

Thanks!


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)*

Since you've had some repairs done and a format and re-install of xp did all the drivers get re-installed also including any network card drivers wired and wireless.

You can check in device manager by going to start>control panel>system>hardware tab and go into device manager if you see ? marks or exclamation marks or red x's then a re-install of drivers will be needed, either from the driver disc or latest ones from mnaufacturer's website(recommended).


----------



## AMK1

*Re: Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)*

Thank you for the response!

However it did not fix the problem. There was no ? marks or exclaimation marks in the device manager. I had installed the drivers for both my modem and router from the cd when I got my computer back. I went online and downloaded the latest drivers for each and still got the same problem.

A few other notes:
1) I tried a wired connection from my computer straight to the modem (skipping the router) and got the same issues, so I don't think the router is responsible
2) I tried switching from using an ethernet connection to USB (directly from the modem), installed new USB drivers, and still got the same problem.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)*

It may be an isp issue iif it is happening with the modem there may be a problem their end a firmware upgrade on the modem if possible may help or ask for a new modem if the one you are using is old.


----------



## AMK1

*Re: Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)*

The modem was working fine before my computer was brought in to be fixed. Also, there are two other computers that are using the modem (through the router) that are working fine.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)*

Disable internet connection sharing if enabled link below:
How to Disable Internet Connection Sharing on a Windows Computer 

Update your wireless and ethernet card drivers to the latest ones from the computer manufacturer's website.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)*

AMK1 lets see the results of a ipconfig /all for review.

Turn the firewall back on in the router. You need the protection. Exactly what Norton product do you have installed?


----------



## AMK1

*Re: Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)*

Thank you both for your continued help!

Cyberman

I tried disabling internet connection sharing, but neither box was checked. my computer normally connects via wired connection, I tried using my wireless USM adapter with latest drivers to connect and got the same problems. I don't believe I have a dedicated ethernet card, My internet usually just plugs into my motherboard.

Wad3r3r:

My ipconfig is below. The firewall is turned back on. I don't have any Norton product installed currently. My computer was recently reformatted so there should not be any residual programs left either. I get this error whenever I try to install the norton for which i have a subscription. This error seems to occur whenever some program r site requires access to somthing on my computer for verification. Even Battle.net doesn't work because it claims it cannot verify my program version. I could give half a dozen instances of some program not being given access to my computer when it should be.

indows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ODIN
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-37-DF-F1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 23, 2011 6:23:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 8:14:07 PM


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)*

Your ethernet card is the Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit in your ip config.

Open a cmd prompt with administrator priviledges:

Type netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt (press enter)

Restart pc.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)*

Please give us an update on the status of the issue.


----------



## AMK1

*Re: Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)*

Sorry for not responding quicker, i was out of town for a long weekend and unable to access my desktop. But thank you for the follow up and continued support!

I opened my Command Prompt and typed the following

netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt

After a moment of my computer thinking I restarted and attempted to access a few programs/sites that had been giving me issues. The issues still occur. What exactly did that command do if I might ask? Any other suggestions or information you require.

I will be more prompt with my responses as I will be home everyday now.


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)*

Hi no worries hope you enjoyed your weekend.

It resets the tcp/ip stack to defaults.

We'll now reset the winsock catatalog to default

again open a cmd prompt with admin priviledges and type: netsh winsock reset catalog

Restart PC.


----------



## AMK1

*Re: Firewall settings for the HTTP Port (80), HTTPS port (443), and FTP port (21)*

That did it!. I must admit that I am kind of surprised something that simple worked.

Thank you!


----------



## TheCyberMan

Sometimes it's the simple things that work.

Glad it's sorted for you and thank you for posting back.

Anytime you need help don't hesitate to create a new thread there's lots of willing helpers on hand.

Happy surfing.:grin:


----------

